# Toro 521 Starter Cord will not pull



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Toro 521 Snow Blower given to me by a relative 25 years ago. It is very hard to start since the primer is probably bad. I start it using starter fluid. Last week the starter cord broke and I replaced it. However, once the new one was installed and placed on the snow blower ( moved freely before install) , it was frozen and could not be pulled. I took it apart again and installed another cord . I placed the mechanism on the blower again and I could easily pull it out. After about 4 pulls (had the mower in off position) the cord again froze. I took it off the blower again and I could easily pull the cord out and it retracted in. Just to make sure I could start the snow blower, I used the electric start and it worked. All subsequent attempts to re-install the cord mechanism (many on and off tries) were unsuccessful since the cord would not move. What is the solution to this problem? Thanks.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The center of the recoil sits inside a cup on the engine. If at some point in its life it was struck or banged on it may have shifted the recoil further in causing it to bind. Try a small washer or two on each of the 4 mounting bolts between the pull start mechanism andthe engine shroud.

Or even just 1 of the 4 mounting bolt may be shoved in causing the recoil to sit crooked in the engine cup.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i watched this vid before doing a starter pull cord
How To Replace The Starter Rope On Your Recoil Assemblies - YouTube


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. Saw it.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks. Tried it but cord stick stuck. My cord is fully retracted. Should it be this way?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Something is squeezing the recoil. Is there anything stuck inside the starter cup on The engine?


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

To me, nothing stuck. Take a look at pics.
http://mytoto521.shutterfly.com/


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

is that knot on the rope coming out of the recess at all? the rim for the starter cup will press on it if it is. thats all I can see so far. also try 2 washers on each of the 4 mounting studs to move the recoil away a little.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

New developments. I fixed the primer. Primer line inside unit was burned with large opening. I stared the engine via the electric start and let it run. I then shut it off and replaced the recoil starter assembly. I am now able to pull and start via the cord. Previously I tried putting a ratchet on the inside and could not move it. Something may be ajar but was jarred back in place by the electric start. Now a new problem has occurred. I rebuilt the carb last week with the help of someone who has knowledge and experience doing this. Every time I prime , gas starts dripping out from under the bowl from the bowl gas release plug that has a spring on it. This screw or bolt cannot be tightened. I plan on taking off the bowl and fixing the problem. Is this the right plan of attack? Or do I have to take off the complete carb assembly? Any ideas?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

glad everything is coming together. the spring loaded plug is just a drain, the is a rubber gasket on the inside of the fuel bowl. get a new gasket or a new bowl with no drain. the drain is nice to have, the gasket should be in the rebuild kit you used.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

My friend did replace this gasket and thought it seeded properly. Tomorrow, I will attempt to reseed it by moving the drain plug up and letting it down slowly. If this doesn't work I will carefully remove the bowl trying not to disturb the pieces inside and go from there. Right now there is a little gas odor in the garage from, I think, this plug. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

We replaced the drain plug gasket last week. What I am going to do tomorrow is push the drain plug up via pliers and then slowly let it down to try to reseed the gasket. If this doesn't work, I will carefully take the bowl off without disturbing other parts (can this be done?) and try to reseed the gasket from the inside. Thanks for your help. I was almost ready to throw the unit off a bridge.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

New information. Carb not leaking from plug. It is actually leaking from inside area of butterfly when primer is pushed. Even after running and unit is then shut off, there is some leaking from the same area above the bowl. Is this normal? If not what is the problem now. The unit starts up and runs very nicely now. No leaking of gas when it is running.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

ruby29chip said:


> New information. Carb not leaking from plug. It is actually leaking from inside area of butterfly when primer is pushed. Even after running and unit is then shut off, there is some leaking from the same area above the bowl. Is this normal? If not what is the problem now. The unit starts up and runs very nicely now. No leaking of gas when it is running.


Either your float is stuck or out of adjustment, your float has a pin hole in it and now has gas in it so it is no longer buoyant, your needle is not stopping the flow of fuel when the float goes up may need the seat replaced. 

If you turn off the gas to the carb, take the bowl off the carb, gently hold the float up and turn the gas on. See if any fuel flows into the carb if so your needle and seat are not working properly. If no gas comes out shut off the gas and remove the float. Shake the float and see if you can hear anything inside. If you hear anything your float is probably bad and needs to be replaced. if the float is good then it may just be out of adjustment. There are many videos on youtube for setting up different types of carbs so look for yours. 

Carl


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

ditto to what carl b said, for the adjustment flip the carb upside down when it is all assembled but bowl off. the float should run parallel to the carb body.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for info. Once I get a little help, I will attempt what you said.


----------



## ruby29chip (Feb 10, 2013)

Just finished up the adjustments on the Carb with my friend. After looking at the Carb rebuild video on the net, we found out how to adjust the float. This was the problem. I have the seat tool and used the built-in thickness of the took to make the adjustment. The blower now runs great with no gas problems!!! Thanks guys for all your help. Great ending to this story.


----------

